# pic test



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

1


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

can any one help me? I got this pic down to avtar size, but still to big of a file.   



Here is the unshrunken pict......


Thanks for any help!!!!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *can any one help me? I got this pic down to avtar size, but still to big of a file.
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't doing anything anyway!!

Here you go Paul!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Dean. 


Hmmmm still not working though... All I get is this....

"The uploaded file is not a valid GIF or JPG file. Please ensure that it is and try again"


Seems to be the right kind of file???


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Thanks Dean.
> 
> 
> ...


 I sent it to you as a .jpg see above , save it to your HD and post it to your avatar it is 150x150 and < 5kb


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Paul,

I was able to choose Deans modified picture for an Avatar. It should work. I did not hit the submit button. With my luck my internet would then go down after that and I would have your avatar. I can try it real quick if you want me to.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul,

How 'bout this?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

nope still not working on my end.   



Maybe its a bug on my end somehow


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul,

There it is....

Don't know why it doesn't work for ya!

Post again so I can change it.

(changed avitar and back to bed...it's 5am PST...)


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Dean's custom worked on my end. 

Maybe Santa needs to bring you a new Mac?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

nope still showing the same error.

I tryed linking to the url, and downloading the pict and up loading it agean and no go. Shows the same error. WTF!!!


You know I have changed this about 5-6 times and NEVER had a problem


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/cdaddy.jpg>

I don't have a clue what can be be causing that. The file name hasn't been altered in anyway has it?

Hopefully Angel, Tisenberg, Dean, Jim, Tom or any other of the PeeCee gurus can figure it out.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nope still not working.  


Hmmmm well I am stumped


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul,

Did you try the one I posted? Same message? I saved it with Adobe ImageReady....


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Still no go in my end. I HAVE to be doing something stupid.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Still no go in my end. I HAVE to be doing something stupid. *


Paul,
Save the file exactly as I gave it to you to a different place than you usually do (just remember where) DO NOT change anything , insert name file by using browse in avatar block hit submit!! It apprears the site is trying to upload the pic from the wrong file!!

Jody can use my file to load it for you if need be!

I'll be looking for it good luck!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul it works for me. I don't know whats the problem your having.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Deans picture work fine when i change it to my avatar. Are you saving it to your computer :question: If so the way Dean explained it is the way i always change mine. And i have never had a problem.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul,

I assume you scanned the pic from a professional photo.... 

I would remove all copies of the pic you have on your computer. Re-scan it in a jpeg format to your desktop, if you can. If you can't scan to jpeg format, change the format yourself using a program that will do it. dean knows one and posted it here somewhere. 

Keep only the jpeg formated pic on your desktop, not in any folder, trash all others and empty the trash can. Try to post it as your avitar. Try this first and see what happens.

Edited:
Paul, here's one you can download the trial version of to give it a try. http://www.imageconverterplus.com/


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul could it be your trying to download the wrong picture like the full size one:question: Greg may have it right do what he said and then download the small picture and see what will happen.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

MAN I must be a MORON!!!!

I mean I have done it time and time agesn, but this time its kicking my BUTT!!!!

Oh well I will give it a shot from my work computer and see if that works. Hmmm this is strange.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No problem with my work computer. Down loaded it to the HD, and uploaded fine. Thanks for all the help!!!!!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> No problem with my work computer. Down loaded it to the HD, and uploaded fine. Thanks for all the help!!!!! *


:thumbsup: 
The bottom line is you got the new avatar in. I liked the old one, too, although we know who the real star is!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

yupper   



Figured I would just go with the christmas theem for a bit


----------

